# Kids and Puppy



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

This seems like a really good plan to me. If his response to kids running around is to come looking for you, that's a terrific alternative to chasing and nipping. You'll probably have to continue to work on that quite frequently, because running after things that make high-pitched noises is so instinctive, but this is a great time to start.

Bravo!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Sounds like you're doing really good. I understand your concern with the biting, but he'll probably be mouthy for several months yet before it stops. When I was little my mom got herself a Westie puppy and I know she crated it a lot or had us kids play upstairs when her puppy was loose.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like you are doing great. Have you read Control Unleashed: Puppy Program? 

This time of year is tough with all the tasty mittens and scarves flapping around.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> You'll probably have to continue to work on that quite frequently, because running after things that make high-pitched noises is so instinctive


Isn't that the truth! He also has to learn to not chase out cats. It's fine when they walk in their slinky, slow way, but a cat running is another story! I use the same process.

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Carmel said:


> Sounds like you're doing really good. I understand your concern with the biting, but he'll probably be mouthy for several months yet before it stops. When I was little my mom got herself a Westie puppy and I know she crated it a lot or had us kids play upstairs when her puppy was loose.


Thank you! That is interesting-- do you feel the puppy just outgrew behaviors without being trained out of them? (Does that make sense?)


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

BriGuy said:


> Sounds like you are doing great. Have you read Control Unleashed: Puppy Program?
> 
> This time of year is tough with all the tasty mittens and scarves flapping around.


Sooooooo true about the mittens, scarves, boots, and snowpants, oh my! 

I have not read the book. It was on my list but I didn't get it. Is that your favorite puppy book? I have a few puppy videos (need to watch more of them) and many books for puppies/positive training, but not that one.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

What you are doing is perfect!


----------

